# Montana Bull Elk



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Our oldest son, Andrew, lives in Bozeman, MT. Among his many activities out there he does a bit of hunting. The photo below shows him with a 6x7 bull elk that he took last Saturday evening. He was hunting with his girl not far from where they live.

He had hunted one side of a very large canyon and was only seeing doe mule deer which were not legal to shoot. A neighbor mentioned that he had been seeing elk on the other side of the canyon. On Saturday afternoon Andrew, along with his girl Zana, crossed over to the other side and did some very slow still hunting. They came upon a small herd of elk, including the bull pictured above, and did a slow, patient stalk. The bull presented a shot and Andrew took it and the result was the harvesting of this fine animal.

Those "in the know" estimated the live weight to be over 600 lbs.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to your son on the fine elk.
I just came back from Wyoming and saw that same scenario. Mule Deer and Antelope on one side of a ridge and Elk on the top and on the other side. They each have their favorite habitats, and when they overlap, you get to see them all.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats to your son!!! Very fine animal indeed!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice. Now he needs to take the ole man.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Damn Milt, when I saw the post I thought to myself..."those knees out elk hunting.....?????" If he can...I can do anything....lol good for your son!

Hope this finds you in the best of health my friend!

Marc


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats to your son. I would love to do an Elk hunt out west some day. Maybe when my boys get older. That is a fine looking Elk.


----------

